# BF Goodrich Spitfire acquisition!



## Volvoguy (May 6, 2010)

So I tracked this down for my gal, and wanted to make my first post on this great site one with pictures!!  Here it is!!! Can everyone tell me what's original and not? I'm assuming most of it is, save for the basket.  Maybe the seat and kickstand are not original either? I can't see where a stand would go other than where the current one is.  No place on the frame like on my Typhoon.  
Year on this bad boy? Serial T69891.










































Any info on that back hub?

Thanks for looking, and any comments/opinions are more than welcome!!!


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (May 7, 2010)

I think everything looks proper and correct.  I would say the build date is probably Oct 20th 1955 possibly the 21st.  It might belong in the balloon tire section, however.  Great bike it will clean up nicely

http://www.angelfire.com/rant/allday101/SchwinnCodes3.html


----------



## Pedalsnostalgia (May 7, 2010)

Nice old bike, I agree its a 1955 and the only things I see that have been changed are Tires, Grips and rear reflector otherwise a nice original bike. Add ons are basket and bell.  What size are the tires?


----------



## Volvoguy (May 7, 2010)

Thanks for the help! It has 26" tires, would this not put it into the middleweight class? I could never figure out exactly what made a balloon tire and what made a middleweight......

What grips would it have had originally? These ones are black and say Schwinn on the sides, and are the exact same as on my Typhoon.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (May 7, 2010)

Volvoguy said:


> Thanks for the help! It has 26" tires, would this not put it into the middleweight class? I could never figure out exactly what made a balloon tire and what made a middleweight......
> 
> What grips would it have had originally? These ones are black and say Schwinn on the sides, and are the exact same as on my Typhoon.




If it has 26 x 1 3/4" tires, and S7 rims, it's a middleweight. If it has 26 x 2.125" tires and S2 rims, it's a balloon bike. Schwinn's budget bikes didn't have welded on kickstands. It would have had the older style grips, which have 'Schwinn' in a curved script, as opposed to the new for '59 "classic" inline logo. Also, the teardrop area isn't indented like on the later ones.


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (May 7, 2010)

It is the width of the tire that makes it a balloon or MW 
26x2.25    Balloon
26x1.75    Middleweight
Here is a pic of my wifes Wasp it's kinda like yours


----------



## OptimusJay (May 8, 2010)

Strings-n-Spokes said:


> It is the width of the tire that makes it a balloon or MW
> 26x2.25    Balloon
> 26x1.75    Middleweight
> Here is a pic of my wifes Wasp it's kinda like yours



Tire size is one way of making the distinction between HW and MW.  HW (ballooners) typically use 2.125 and the MW use 1.75. If's its a Schwinn MW the tire size is actually 1-3/4" (there is a difference).  I love that WASP, and have never seen a women's WASP.  Really nice bike.
Jay


----------

